# Un nouvel OS est-il encore possible ?



## Le docteur (4 Novembre 2008)

(Je fais un doublon ici d'un post expédié dans le bar, dans la mesure où j'avais fait une bourde en le postant là-bas et que la modération met apparemment un temps a fou à faire son office. Donc si un modo pouvait en profiter pour supprimer mon post là-bas et le laisser ici, où il semble être plus judicieusement placé en plus.)

*Un nouvel OS est-il encore possible ?
*C'est la question que je me pose. Peut-on imaginer encore une nouvelle version de voir l'informatique qui essayerait d'éviter tous les écueils jusqu'ici rencontrés ?

En effet qu'a-t-on de nos jours ?

Trois grands types de système se détachent pour le grand public.
1. Des PC sous Windows
2. Des Macs sous OSX
3. Des PC sous Linux

*Que peut-on attendre d'un système  ?
*
1. *Qu'il permette de travailler correctement*, d'écrire, de gérer du texte, mais aussi des présentations, des images, des vidéos. Que le rapport au Net soit efficace et simple, l'édition Web facilitée.. C'est la base de ce qu'on attend d'une machine quand on l'achète pour autre chose qu'une pulsion consumériste. 
Or, cet usage "de base" est mal géré par les PC, il l'est mieux par les Macs, mais c'est sans doute encore perfectible. Franchement, quand les conditions de base ne sont pas remplies, comment parler d'un système d'exploitation réussi ? *Si les machines sont de plus en rapides, mais avec un système d'exploitation de plus en plus lent et lourd pour des bénéfices douteux, nous ne sommes pas devant un progrès, mais une régression*. Les Macs ont une mise en veille efficace, une réactivité correcte, les PC sous Linux sont correctement rapides (du moins dans les version Gnome-Ubuntu) mais ont une gestion de l'alimentation plus limitée, les PC sous Windows n'ont plus de réactivité du tout. Dans cette partie, un usage considéré comme "poussé" (édition rapide de pdf, OCR, etc.) devrait souvent être considéré comme un usage minimum de base pour pouvoir partager des textes efficacement avec des collaborateurs, des élèves ou tout simplement d'autres internautes.

2.* Qu'il permette de gérer ses loisirs*. Ici on avance encore d'un cran dans le multimédia : gestion de photos, vidéos, toujours Internet, mais dans un usage plus personnel et, peut-être, plus ludique. Mais dans ce cas il y a un travail à faire au niveau de la facilité d'utilisation et, surtout, de la logique de la chose. Faire en sorte que le multimédia soit "pensé" devienne un vecteur d'amélioration de nos vies, et pas un simple jeu de pulsions irraisonné (cf. l'archivage désordonné et compulsif de milliers de mp3 piratés et quasi pas écoutés). Il faut donc injecter une rationalisation de cet instrument de loisir qu'est l'ordinateur, *pour qu'il devienne un auxiliaire de nos vies et non un "machin" à compulsions*. Les PC sont à l'ouest pour ça et les Macs sont perfectibles, même si des outils intéressants ont été introduits par Apple comme les podcasts. 

3. *Accessoirement,* pourrait-on dire, vient alors l*e ludo-éducatif*. Beaucoup diraient tout simplement "le jeu" mais, d'une c'est réducteur (le loisir ou le culturel est écrasé par cette unique dénomination réductrice )et de deux, c'est devenu un mot d'ordre générique et irraisonné. Dès que j'ai dit "jeu" j'ai tout dit, pour certains adeptes de l'"informatique".  C'est précisément cet accessoire qui devient souvent l'essentiel, et de façon anarchique et, encore, compulsionnelle. Apple se foutait des jeux ? Ca n'est plus le cas, le mail publicitaire pour les nouveaux MacBooks que viens de recevoir offre au premier regard un jeu de voitures à l'écran. Non seulement ce troisième pan de l'informatique est accessoire, théoriquement, mais devrait en plus être contrôlé. Apple veut interdire les jeux pornos sur l'iPhone. Admettons, ai-je envie de dire. Car, quand iPapy se donnera-t-il un droit de regard sur *l'innocuité ou la nocivité psychologique des jeux qu'on peut installer sur sa plate-forme.* Violence, pornographie, admettons encore, mais le problème est-il seulement là ? *Les jeux massivement multijoueurs *sont à classer en deux catégories : les gérables et les addictogènes. Or, ces derniers se retrouvent comme un fleur sur Mac. Sans vouloir cacher un psy derrière chaque interface, il faudrait peut-être qu'une plate-forme se donne un droit de regard sur ce qui est porté pour elle. 

Je ne m'étends sur cet usage accessoire que pour parler de quelque chose de plus important encore :* l'obligation pour tout éditeur de logiciel et constructeur de machines de se poser la question de l'usage même de l'outil qu'il veut développer*. Je fais une machine. C'est bien. Mais que va-t-on en faire ? Quelle place va-t-elle trouver dans le monde de la personne qui l'utilise. Ainsi les *interfaces devenues classiques type "bureau avec fond d'écran + icones cliquables*" sont-elles les meilleures interfaces possible*? Ne sont-elles pas un ersatz d'interfaces 3D qu'on pourrait qualifier d' "immersives" ? L'ordinateur, au lieu de tenter de faire ce qu'il n'a pas encore les moyens techniques de faire ne devrait-il pas viser à être un outil parmi d'autres sur une table ou dans un salon. Un outil qui ferait simplement son boulot sans tenter de capter l'attention (obsession de tout objet communicant actuel, dont il faudrait peut-être rechercher les raisons profondes d'"interagir" ainsi) ne serait-il pas préférable ? Il faut non seulement se poser la question de l'ergonomie (ce qu'Apple fait encore assez correctement) mais aussi celle du rôle psychologique de tel ou tel outil informatique. *Il doit servir et améliorer notre vie, non la fasciner et l'appauvrir*. Or, n'est-ce pas trop souvent le cas ? Les PC  sous Windows ont clairement choisi leur camp : être des objets fascinants pensés dans ce but, et non dans celui d'être au service de ceux qui les utilisent. Les Macs font un peu mieux encore, mais ne sont pas pour autant les outils de pensée et de création qu'ils devraient être. Ils flirtent trop souvent avec le "concept" et participent maintenant de plus en plus d'une obsession de la course en avant qu'encore une fois il ne faut pas confondre avec le progrès 

*Si un nouveau système d'exploitation était encore possible, il devrait :*
1 - Mettre en avant *l'usage le plus essentiel de l'informatique* au lieu de mettre en avant l'accessoire et de négliger ce qui devrait être le cahier des charges minimum de tout système informatique.
2. T*rouver un écosystème intelligent entre le multimédia et le texte*.
3. *Trouver un écosystème intelligent entre le "libre" et le "propriétaire"*, en tentant de participer à une régulation et une ouverture des formats tout en générant des obligations de base pour tout logiciel dans le but d'éviter des surcouches inutiles et des "améliorations de l'expérience utilisateur" qui ne sont qu'autant de pseudo-concepts fumeux, voire de coups de marketing. Un OS ne peut pas se laisser polluer par des versions propriétaires de fonctions qui existent déjà dans l'OS (pensez à ce que font nombre de providers avec leurs CD de connexions qui polluent des logiciels Microsoft qui n'ont pas besoin de ça).

*Bref ! il devrait se donner les moyens d'être un outil intellectuel en progrès et non un machin compulsionnel régressif, dans tous les sens du terme.
*


*Comment peut-on faire ça ? 
*Je dirais : 
1.* En partant d'une base BSD *(suivez mon regard) et en utilisant le libre sans se faire pour autant déborder par lui, ceci dans le but de garder le contrôle de l'ensemble (oui l'ensemble, comme Apple) hardware-softare. Un outil trop ouvert devient vite un fourre-tout dans lequel s'engouffrent les premiers margoulins venus, pervertissant ce qui au début pouvait être une logique humainement et techniquement bien pensée.
2.* En utilisant les bibliothèques Linux pour les pilotes *dans un premier temps et évitant dans un second temps de permettre à certains constructeurs de pourrir le système avec des "pilotes" s'attaquant aux bases mêmes du système (comme HP le fait trop couramment, par exemple, même sous Mac). *En y ajoutant des logiciels propriétaires simples mais efficaces*, produisant des résultats esthétiques (comme Pages, d'Apple, par exemple) et *en émulant quelques logiciels de base* comme un logiciel d'OCR. Tout cela en cherchant à respecter des standards simples (on pourrait imaginer un logiciel de traitement de texte qui écrirait directement en html, par exemple).
3*. En développant une interface orientée base de données simplifiée* et faire ce qu'Apple essaie de faire, mais de façon parfois trop lourde (voire iPhoto qui n'est pas fait pour rester préchargée ou iTunes qui ne sait plus trop s'il est simplement une base de données audio ou s'il gère aussi les vidéos, par exemple).  Cette interface aurait en particulier pour intérêt d'être défascinante (j'ai frôlé le lapsus, ici, devinez lequel) pour changer la place de l'objet informatique dans le monde de l'utilisateur, chose particulièrement essentielle pour les jeunes générations.
4. *En développant des solutions matérielles simples, mais innovantes*, en s'appuyant bêtement sur du déjà là facile et bon marché (imaginez l'usage qu'on pourrait faire des cartes flash pour pas mal d'usage, y compris la sauvegarde rapide de l'essentiel). 
5. *En maintenant une cohérence hardware-software* et, donc, en bloquant le système sur des machines cohérentes, pour ne pas le voir se développer sur n'importe quelle configuration plus ou moins délirante. Il vaut mieux quelques configurations intelligentes qu'une multiplicité de bidules sortant de Montgallet faisant tourner plus ou moins mal un système à la base bien fichu.

J'ajouterais encore que, comme tout entreprise, une telle solution devrait aussi endosser un *rôle politique, au sens large du terme*.
1. *En ne se concentrant pas sur de l'anti-propriétaire *qui ne tient pas debout, et en acceptant de payer quelques euros pour ne pas être emmerdé par un manque gênant ou obligeant leurs utilisateurs à des bidouillages foireux et souvent illégaux, tout en essayant de promouvoir, si techniquement et humainement ce choix se justifie, *des formats plus ouverts*.
2. En évitant au maximum de tomber dans les pattes de la financiarisation des sociétés actuelles pour *ne pas subir le diktat de la bourse*. Ce diktat, en effet est aussi à éviter pour des raisons techniques : il mène à des produits de plus en plus bas de gamme et populistes au lieu de proposer des choix réellement innovants et d'un bon rapport qualité-prix.
3. *En cherchant à humaniser les chaînes de montage et limiter au maximum la délocalisation de la production,* quitte à devoir faire preuve de pédagogie pour expliquer au public qu'acheter toujours moins cher revient à plus ou moins long terme à s'appauvrir, voire, pour ainsi dire à se virer soi-même.

*Utopie ou nécessité ?
*


----------

